# shrimp creole de mc



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've been making shrimp creole for years and have tried many variations on the recipe. this one is the most bestest yet. it's a little more time-consuming than some because you make your own shrimp stock, but the payoff is worth it.

*Ingredients*


3-4 pounds medium shrimp - peeled, deveined and _*shells reserved*_
1/2 onion, chopped
1 carrot, finely chopped
2 strips celery, chopped
4 cups water
1/3 cup bacon grease
2 onions, chopped
2 strips celery, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 large chopped green bell pepper
2 bay leaves
salt to taste
1 1/2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce (e.g. Tabasco™), or to taste
1 teaspoon dried rosemary
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon dried basil
4 tomatoes, chopped
2 cups canned tomato sauce
1 cup chopped green onion
*Directions*


In a medium stock pot, combine the reserved shrimp shells, 1/2 onion, 1 carrot, 2 strips celery, and 4 cups water. Simmer for 1 hour, uncovered; stirring occasionally. Strain the stock into a smaller saucepan, boil and reduce the stock to 2 cups. Remove from heat.
In a heavy skillet, melt grease over medium heat. Add the onions, celery, garlic and green bell pepper; saute until soft and beginning to caramelize around the edges.
Add the bay leaves, salt, black pepper, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, hot sauce, and 2 cups reduced shrimp stock. Bring to a boil and add crushed rosemary, crushed thyme, crushed basil, tomatoes, and tomato sauce. Cover and simmer over low/medium heat, stirring occasionally, for 1 hour.
Add the cleaned and deveined shrimp. Stir, cover and turn off the heat. Let the shrimp sit for 15 to 20 minutes or until pink throughout. Sprinkle the green onions on top.
Serve over bed of rice or pasta noodles.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

DANG! that looks good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks real GOOD


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks great, Bruce. Can one use canned, chopped tomatoes instead of chopping fresh to save time?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

MC, buy 6-8 Lbs heads on, use the heads in your stock, and your stock will be so rich Obama will try to tax it!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

seattleman1969 said:


> MC, buy 6-8 Lbs heads on, use the heads in your stock, and your stock will be so rich Obama will try to tax it!


i do make my own stock with the heads and shells. that's why at the top of the ingredients it says to reserve the shells.



txjoker said:


> Looks great, Bruce. Can one use canned, chopped tomatoes instead of chopping fresh to save time?


sure, you can used canned, but you lose some of that fresh flavor when you do. I have this little mini-chopper that probably cost about $18 that works great for chopping up fresh ingredients like tomatoes, peppers and garlic, and it cleans up in a snap. it is well worth the investment. i've had it for years and years, and i still haven't worn that little motor out.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. That looks really good. Now I'm hungry again.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Well MC at least you are good for one thing.. :rotfl:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

I Love It!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

looks good I wish I had "smellavision"


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

You listed 2 strips of celery - chopped, twice. Is this correct?
Sure sounds good MC.

Tinman


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

DANNNG MC,wish you were in Katy. That makes me terribly hungry,NOW


----------



## VelShirley (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds very similar to mine. I finally had to write mine down so it came out the same each time I made it. I use 2 part onion to one part celery and bellpepper in my trinity.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tinman said:


> You listed 2 strips of celery - chopped, twice. Is this correct?
> Sure sounds good MC.


yes, tinman. you use some celery to flavor the shrimp stock that you make from the heads and shells, and you also use it in the creole base.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Good stuff Bruce. I fixed this for my parents Saturday and they really enjoyed it. Thanks

***** five star


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jmack said:


> Well MC at least you are good for one thing.. :rotfl:


i'm good for two things. :smile:


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


>


What? - no pictures of YOUR creole?

.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

When things get back to normal LHOL , I am going to try it out. Thanks for posting
your recipe , looks like a real winner. LHOL- Laughing Hysterically Out Loud.


----------



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

Made it last night. AWWWWWWSOME!!


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Im thinkin about making this for lunch on Mothers Day, how many does the the recipe serve?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I cooked it Sunday and it was very good, but spicy hot. I like spicy food, but this was a little too much. I'm going to cut down on the cayenne pepper next time. The smell of the shrimp stock simmering will make you very hungry. It should feed at least six


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

do you deliver?


----------

